# Aperture Plug-in removal?



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

How do you remove a plug-in from Aperture?
I can't seem to find a way to get it out of Aperture.

It's a trial plug-in for a fisheye effect.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Navigate to /Library/Application Support/Aperture/Plug-ins and delete it.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

okcomputer said:


> Navigate to /Library/Application Support/Aperture/Plug-ins and delete it.




Tried that but it isn't listed in the plug-ins folder for Aperture's Application Support.
I'm starting to think it might be invisible because it's trial ware,
Hopefully it will disappear when the trial period expires.

Thanks for the reply though.


----------

